# Halloween Project Tracker



## markf (Jul 10, 2008)

We've had success with the Par38 can lights that Dj's like to use for the past three years. We've used them manually to dial in the color we want but this year we have enough that I'm buying a controller so we can change the lighting colors on the fly, strobe them, fade, etc. give them some consideration if your going to delve into LED,s. You can check them out at Guitarcenter.com.

Sounds like you have a pretty good challenge of additions planned!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

markf;bt2536 said:


> We've had success with the Par38 can lights that Dj's like to use for the past three years. We've used them manually to dial in the color we want but this year we have enough that I'm buying a controller so we can change the lighting colors on the fly, strobe them, fade, etc. give them some consideration if your going to delve into LED,s. You can check them out at Guitarcenter.com.


Are these Par38s with multicolor LED bulbs, or were you using gels? I'd love to work with pro lighting equipment, but for the moment the prices are a bit outside my Halloween budget. I'm also working with an apartment, so a Par38 can is a bit bigger than really fits my space. Maybe some day...anyway, I like making stuff, so in the meantime it's fun to build my own solutions.




markf;bt2536 said:


> Sounds like you have a pretty good challenge of additions planned!


Yeah, I have a feeling this may not all get done by October, but that's ok - this is just everything I'm working on at the moment. I'm pretty excited to see how they all turn out.


----------



## Abbey Toir (Mar 24, 2013)

Try www.sciplus.com for your small disco ball and while you're there look at the motors, LED's, and tons of other stuff. I've been doing business with them for over 25 years with nary a problem and have found more than one "score!!" during that time. Cheers! Abbey Toir from the forum


----------

